# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  fielding, Henry

## Disha

Why is this particular author nowhere to be found? Is it because he wrote a long time ago? I don't think so, because I think I just saw Chaucer on the list.

Anyway, I wanted to get some opinions on the characters from his novel Tom Jones. What do they suggest? Realism or Romanticism? 

Do you think Tom Jones deserved Sophia?

I have been told that there are ironies in the novel but I can't find them or identify them.

----------


## prendrelemick

I would say its hard to find a passage from the narrator that isn't heaped with irony. For example Tom Didn't deserve Sophie - until he was Allworthy's heir, which is ironic because he is the same person, As Fielding is pointing out in his narrative.

----------


## Danik 2016

I replied yesterday to this post, but my answer was denied.
I contacted the forum about it, but no answer yet.
Before I answer again, I must know what was wrong with the first post.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

The whole structure of a comic epic is ironic - the twelve books of Homer or Virgil applied to a contemporary not-very-elevated story.

I haven't read it for ages but the introductions to each book I remember as a pretentious teenager finding impressive. I'd almost certainly find them boring now.

----------

